# Mtd 2 cycle snow blower



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

Hi i have an mtd 2 cycle snowblower that i bought for $1.50 used theres no gas ratio sicker on it any one know what it is the model # is 315-140-352

thanks, dan


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

do you know which engine is on it

Lawn Boy Engines 32:1 
Toro GTS Engines 50:1 
Tecumseh Snow King Engines (HSK 600) 50:1 
Tecumseh AV 520 and 600 24:1 
Tecumseh TVS600 and AH600 32:1 
McColluch 40:1 
Husqvarna 225 Series Engines 50:1 
WeedEater Blowers 40:1 
Husqvarna Blowers (some) 40:1 
Tecumseh TC Engines 24:1 
Wisconsin-Robin Engines 32:1 
Stihl Equipment 50:1 
Tecumseh TVS/TVXL 840/850 50:1 
Tecumseh HXL/HSK 50:1 
Echo 50:1 
Poulan/Poulan Pro 40:1 
Stihl 50:1


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Â MIXING OIL & GASOLINE
THE FUEL/OIL MIX RATIO IS 50:1 WITH THE USE OF A NMMA
CLASSIFIED OIL.
FOR NEW ENGINES:USE TWICE THE NORMAL OIL
QUANTITY FOR THE FIRST GALLON OF FUEL.
NOTE: 32:1 fuel/oil mix ratio is recommended with non
NMMA oils. (Due to differences in fuel and oil availability
worldwide, Tecumseh recommends a 32:1 mix
ratio if NMMA oil is not available.)
FUEL MIX CHART Mixture 50:1
U.S. S.I. (METRIC)
Gas Oil To Be Added Petrol Oil To Be Added
1 Gal. 2-1/2 oz. 4 Liters 80 ml
2 Gal. 5 oz. 8 Liters 160 ml
5 Gal. 13 oz. 20 Liters 400 ml
FUEL MIX CHART Mixture 32:1
U.S. S.I. (METRIC)
Gas Oil To Be Added Petrol Oil To Be Added
1 Gal. 4 oz. 4 Liters 125 ml
2 Gal. 8 oz. 8 Liters 250 ml
5 Gal. 20 oz. 20 Liters 625 ml


Also, you can find your owners manual by going here http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/public/list.jsp , put in the model number you posted and something like, just a 1 in the serial number field (or if you have the serial number, enter it) Your snowblower comes up as a 95 model.


----------

